# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Интересное видео

## Banderlogen

На видео наткнулся был:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
У самолета отваливается крыло, тем не менее его удается посадить.

Подделка? Ваше мнение?

----------


## MOHAPX

Классно! И жостко!

----------


## Jemal

В конце графика компьютерная хорошо видна, особенно когда приземляется и винт останавыливается.

----------


## Banderlogen

> В конце графика компьютерная хорошо видна, особенно когда приземляется и винт останавыливается.


Как раз таки в конце реальный самолет. Что ему стоит прокатиться по полосе без крыла...

----------


## ЛЕШИЙ

Тайная жизнь Чернобыля.flv
	71.16 MB
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
	Прощай Белоруссия.mp4
102.96 MB	
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Чернобыль. FlashSlideShoг.swf
	4.49 MB
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
	Завіруха.wmv
	42.20 MB
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

чувак теппингом на басу играет какие-то латиноамериканские ритмы  интересно звучит
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Обещанное видео с миникамеры. Пару секунд  Ивье. Прошу простить за скачущую картинку. Снимал побыстрому по дороге на обед. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

